#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Programming >  >  How to make a custom wordPress page?

## Bhavya

Hello Friends,

I do not have much experience with WordPress and php.
I want to make a WordPress site for my blog.


Can someone tell me how to make a custom wordpress page?



Thank You!

----------


## Moana

> Hello Friends,
> 
> I do not have much experience with WordPress and php.
> I want to make a WordPress site for my blog.
> 
> 
> Can someone tell me how to make a custom wordpress page?
> 
> 
> ...


https://www.wpbeginner.com/wp-themes...-in-wordpress/
This link here should be helful

----------

